# Vista del Valle hotel in San Jose, Costa Rica



## SciTchr (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone ever stay at this hotel? It looks very cool!
http://www.vistadelvalle.com
Thanks


----------



## SciTchr (Oct 7, 2007)

*Never mind...*

I just read the Tripadvisor reviews. Not so good.


----------

